# looking for information about training programs



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

im riding about 25-30 miles a night with longer rides on the weekend and mountain biking and trials riding to round out my skill set. i do core strength drill aswell after each ride. i have from 8-12 pm each night to train and a few hours during the day light depending on my college work load. im holding between 17.5-19.3 average on solo rides at around 30-40 miles. i would like to find a program what can increase my speed and power. any ideas? any info or web site links would be great.

karl

keep on riding


----------



## srosenfeld (Sep 21, 2009)

Try Training Peaks and Training Bible.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

karlmichael said:


> i would like to find a program what can increase my speed and power. any ideas? any info or web site links would be great.


Training Plans


----------

